# Google Nexus owners thread



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2012)

*www.google.com/nexus/images/home-x.png​


> Google Nexus is a line of mobile devices using the Android operating system produced by Google in conjunction with an original equipment manufacturer (OEM) partner. Devices in the Nexus series do not have manufacturer or wireless carrier modifications to Android (such as custom graphical user interfaces), and have an unlockable bootloader to allow further development and end-user modification. Nexus devices are the first Android devices to receive updates to the operating system.



The entire Nexus family-

*i.imgur.com/wyQGR.jpg​
I own a 16 GB Galaxy Nexus that I bought a couple of months back.

*Owners list:*

1) thetechfreak: Galaxy Nexus.
2) theserpent: Nexus 10.
3) MANOfjosh: Nexus 7 and Nexus 4.
4) prudhivisekhar: Nexus 4.
5) rider: Nexus 4.
6) Thunder: Galaxy Nexus.
7) dan4u: Nexus 4.
8) sunny4691: Nexus 4.
9) angeleyes: Nexus 4.
10) guru_urug:Nexus 7 and Nexus 4.
11) paradisevikas- Nexus 4.
12) abhidev- Nexus 4.
13) smashingdude- Nexus 10.
14) sinoop_joy- Nexus S and Nexus 7 3G
15) warfreak- Nexus 4
16) Sudh4r- Nexus 4
17) harsh1387- Nexus 4
18) RohanM- Nexus 4
19) anupam_pb- Nexus 4
20) IndianRambo- Nexus 4
21) bikramjitkar- Nexus 4
22)  webgenius- Nexus 4 and Nexus 7


----------



## theserpent (Dec 15, 2012)

Good news but kinda a late release, Hope nexus 10 releases too like if any problem arises i'll at least get service


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2012)

@serpent how about making this thread a general thread for all Nexus products? Similar to the apple products thread?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah thats a good idea

Just for Info:
Will sammy send my product to US for repair? if anything goes wrong


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2012)

Finally. Thread Updated!

@theserpent I dont think so. Even if they do, you have to pay for shipping etc IMO.
Better directly ship yourself to USA.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 15, 2012)

when will Nexus 4 come here...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome it looks cool Now!

Any one have any idea on how to use uccw?
Another question
I tethered my Nokia E6 via joku Spot- to connect to nexus 10.
Well nexus 10 doesnt detect the wifi.
My ipod touch can detect it tough


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 16, 2012)

@theserpent see if scanning at 5 GHz helps if not switch back to auto. Even my Galaxy Nexus fails to detect my laptops hotspot. I dont have any idea why it is unable to detect though.
@abhidev some say it will be here by mid January.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 18, 2012)

lets hope so...coz its out of stock on Google


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 20, 2012)

Proud owner of a new Nexus 7!! Im loving it  Got it via a friend from the US along with a smart cover.
Best 12k I ever spent. Everything works amazingly


----------



## a-raam (Dec 20, 2012)

i never really understood what purpose did the Nexus Q serve


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

a-raam said:


> i never really understood what purpose did the Nexus Q serve



 Read this


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have been hearing a lot about the Google Nexus 4 these days and I am surely going to have a look at when it comes to india....I heard that it will be coming to India In JAN??
So is it a confirmed news?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ apparently there is no official word out yet. Give this a read LG may launch Nexus 4 in India in January


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 25, 2012)

I've a Galaxy Nexus. It is truly awesome device. Android experience is buttery smooth but I'm not satisfied with its battery performance it lasts 3-4 hours in wifi.


----------



## Ihthisham (Dec 25, 2012)

I think you are a Quiet big fan of Nexus lineup.


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 26, 2012)

abhidev said:


> lets hope so...coz its out of stock on Google



No, it will never come to India. According to iGyaan blog Google is not interested to sell here. You know people don't use paid apps and cloud services in India.



Ihthisham said:


> I think you are a Quiet big fan of Nexus lineup.



Anyone should be, you know it gets all the latest android version updates first and confirmed that makes it in the class of apple iPhones.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2012)

Dr. House said:


> I've a Galaxy Nexus. It is truly awesome device. Android experience is buttery smooth but I'm not satisfied with its battery performance it lasts 3-4 hours in wifi.


 Yeah even my Galaxy Nexus gives similar battery life. I heard that using the battery extender pack(samsung also sells a 2100mAh battery) helps battery life.



Ihthisham said:


> I think you are a Quiet big fan of Nexus lineup.



problem? That said the Nexus lineup by Google is very good and probably is the only lineup that can stand face to face with Apple.


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 26, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yeah even my Galaxy Nexus gives similar battery life. I heard that using the battery extender pack(samsung also sells a 2100mAh battery) helps battery life.



But it is not available in India and one should have to buy a bigger back cover for the 2100mAH battery.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ woah! Didn't know about getting a seperate back cover. I guess they should have included a better battery as a default option. The 720p screen is a huge battery consumer.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 1, 2013)

Is this thread dead or live? I need help regarding nexus.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

^ you just revived it


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 1, 2013)

I need help with selecting a nice case for nexus 4 . But confused which one is good .


----------



## theserpent (Mar 1, 2013)

Flipkart.com

Would suggest this one *www.flipkart.com/amzer-95266-snap-hard-case-lg-nexus-4-e960/p/itmdg5exxhsgzr3y?pid=ACCDG5EWXUNBBHFF&ref=c5d60575-19f7-4a43-b2fb-f9b821b10daf&srno=m_1_2&otracker=from-search&query=nexus%204 
though its pricey its good


----------



## karndev (Mar 2, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> I need help with selecting a nice case for nexus 4 . But confused which one is good .



if you are ready to spend some money on the case, i would suggest original bumper case


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

Everyone start posting which Nexus device you own. Will keep a list on the first post.
Will move it to a Spreadsheet later if necessary.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Mar 29, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Everyone start posting which Nexus device you own. Will keep a list on the first post.
> Will move it to a Spreadsheet later if necessary.



A Nexus 7 8GB and a Nexus 4 16GB


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 29, 2013)

Nexus 4 16 GB


----------



## rider (Mar 29, 2013)

I own Nexus 4 16 GB.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2013)

MANOfJosh said:


> A Nexus 7 8GB and a Nexus 4 16GB





prudhivisekhar said:


> Nexus 4 16 GB





rider said:


> I own Nexus 4 16 GB.


Added you guys 
Keep posting everyone!


----------



## Thunder (Apr 9, 2013)

Does Galaxy Nexus count? Then add me


----------



## dan4u (Apr 9, 2013)

add me too, I've got a 16Gb Nexus 4


----------



## sunny4691 (Apr 9, 2013)

You can add my name too for Nexus 4 16GB


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Does Galaxy Nexus count? Then add me





dan4u said:


> add me too, I've got a 16Gb Nexus 4





sunny4691 said:


> You can add my name too for Nexus 4 16GB



Added all of you!


----------



## angeleyes (Apr 10, 2013)

Add me : Nexus 4 with 16gb. Guru posts were very helpful. I tried several phones physically testing with Stability test till I got one piece without overheating problem. Looking forward to group buys of Poetic borderline bumper and spg dual crystal screen protector combos.


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 10, 2013)

Please add me too in the list. I own: Nexus 7 16GB and the Nexus 4 16GB


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2013)

Added!

There are surprisingly high number of NeXus 4 owners! Nice.


----------



## paradisevikas (Apr 13, 2013)

Count me for nexus 4  8gb model


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2013)

Add me too....just got my hands on Nexus 4 16gb


----------



## rider (Apr 23, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Add me too....just got my hands on Nexus 4 16gb



Congrats! bro. Welcome to our awesome family.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

paradisevikas said:


> Count me for nexus 4  8gb model





abhidev said:


> Add me too....just got my hands on Nexus 4 16gb


Congratulations guys 
Added you too


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks guys.

guys can someone make a list of must hv apps/games for Nexus 4 ???


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 24, 2013)

abhidev said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> guys can someone make a list of must hv apps/games for Nexus 4 ???



MX Player
Whatsapp
Opera
BBC 
AVG antivirus must has phone locator so you could find your phone when its lost.
Many others are there ATM no time to write :sly:


----------



## rider (Apr 24, 2013)

abhidev said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> guys can someone make a list of must hv apps/games for Nexus 4 ???



Blackmart (best third party app store)
9GAG
AccuWeather
AirDroid
Aldiko Premium
Barcode Reader
Battery Doctor (Must have)
Battery Guru (Awesome app by snapdragon)
Chrome Beta
Camera Zoom FX
ebay
Advance Dictionary 
File Manager
Evernote
Image2Wallpaper (to make wallpaper without cropping)
Keep
Makemytrip
Perfectly Clear
Pixlr Express
Poweramp (best app for music)
Shazam
Skype
Sketchbook
Tapatalk
UC Browser 
Viber
utorrent
And rest download the social networking sites that you use.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 24, 2013)

thanx guys...will take a look


----------



## Barpanda (Apr 24, 2013)

Great stuff, some more options to choose from.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2013)

also guys pls suggest earphones that you are using for Nexus 4....


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 25, 2013)

From where you guys are buying google products??


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> also guys pls suggest earphones that you are using for Nexus 4....


I recently purchased Soundmagic E10, no complaints loving the music experience 




Sainatarajan said:


> From where you guys are buying google products??


Some have purchased from ebay.in, some have asked relatives from US to purchase for them. You can even use international Parcel-forwarding services like hopshopgo to purchase directly from US. The nexus 7 is officially available in India now on the Play store. Nexus 4 is available in some local shops, I got mine from alfa in Mumbai.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2013)

guru_urug said:


> I recently purchased Soundmagic E10, no complaints loving the music experience
> 
> 
> 
> Some have purchased from ebay.in, some have asked relatives from US to purchase for them. You can even use international Parcel-forwarding services like hopshopgo to purchase directly from US. The nexus 7 is officially available in India now on the Play store. Nexus 4 is available in some local shops, I got mine from alfa in Mumbai.


Thanks for the info. Wt is the cost of nexus 4 when you bought it?


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2013)

The only problem with my Nexus 4 is that the battery doesn't last much in wi-fi. 
If I keep using nonstop it lasts only about 6 hours. :/
Can anyone please find out which custom ROM, kernel and any other modifying stuff would be the best for boosting battery life? Till date it's pure phone out of the box.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Apr 27, 2013)

rider said:


> The only problem with my Nexus 4 is that the battery doesn't last much in wi-fi.
> If I keep using nonstop it lasts only about 6 hours. :/
> Can anyone please find out which custom ROM, kernel and any other modifying stuff would be the best for boosting battery life? Till date it's pure phone out of the box.



6 hours of Screen On Time is nearly the maximum juice you can get on this phone. It's not just wi-fi that eats battery. You are having that 4.7 inch 1280x720 screen up for the same time. Hope this is helpful. Cheers!


----------



## rider (Apr 27, 2013)

MANOfJosh said:


> 6 hours of Screen On Time is nearly the maximum juice you can get on this phone. It's not just wi-fi that eats battery. You are having that 4.7 inch 1280x720 screen up for the same time. Hope this is helpful. Cheers!



So how all new HTC One with 1920x1080 screen gives battery backup of 9hrs 58min in web browsing test of gsmarena?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2013)

rider said:


> So how all new HTC One with 1920x1080 screen gives battery backup of 9hrs 58min in web browsing test of gsmarena?



It has a somewhat beefier 2300 mah battery. 
HTC have probably completely reworked the internals of Android to give a better battery life.


----------



## rider (Apr 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> It has a somewhat beefier 2300 mah battery.
> HTC have probably completely reworked the internals of Android to give a better battery life.



Why google themselves don't work great for their own android? I guess upcoming android would be better optimized for battery life.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2013)

another problem with Nexus 4 is it heats up pretty fast


----------



## rider (Apr 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> another problem with Nexus 4 is it heats up pretty fast



It's probably because of glass back. Same was with iphone 4 and 4S.


----------



## guru_urug (Apr 27, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Thanks for the info. Wt is the cost of nexus 4 when you bought it?


 
Bought mine for 25k



rider said:


> The only problem with my Nexus 4 is that the battery doesn't last much in wi-fi.
> If I keep using nonstop it lasts only about 6 hours. :/
> Can anyone please find out which custom ROM, kernel and any other modifying stuff would be the best for boosting battery life? Till date it's pure phone out of the box.



Yes, I agree...the battery life is not the best. But considering that its running a big screen with a power-guzzling quad core processor, it is average I would say. You can increase battery life significantly by changing the kernel. Since most power-saving and scheduling is dictated by the kernel, it is enough to just flash a custom kernel even on stock ROM. Just root and flash franco's kernel from XDA and enjoy better battery life.




abhidev said:


> another problem with Nexus 4 is it heats up pretty fast



Yes, it heats up. But it heats up just as much as any other phone. The effect is more pronounced because of the glass back. Thermal conductivity of glass >> plastic. And this heating is seen on all phones with the S4 krait processor. Qualcomm's closed-source proprietary "MPDecision" governor is not doing a good job, as explained by *faux*, one of the kernel developers on XDA. Qualcomm stated that it will fix this in one of the later android revisions. Read more about it in the link below:

*github.com/bibanon/android-development-codex/wiki/N4-Performance

Flashing a custom kernel greatly reduces heat by using better governors and under-volting tweaks. Also remember that the nexus 4 internal design is such that the heat is quickly transferred to the battery which then causes the device to throttle(throttling occurs according to battery temp). Higher battery temperature means higher resistance which equates to battery draining more quickly. Still rest assured that this heating is not a nexus 4 specific issue, it is a combination of the glass back and qualcomms governor. Infact the xperia Z heats up just as much and throttles even more than the nexus 4. 

Check the Youtube link below, it gives a good idea of what the relative temperatures of 5 phones running stability test: LG Nexus 4, Sony Xperia Z, Samsung Galaxy S 3, Meizu MX2, Sony Xperia T. 

Ð￾Ð°Ð³Ñ€ÐµÐ² Nexus 4, Xperia Z, Galaxy S 3, Meizu MX2, Xperia T - YouTube

I was most interested in the comparison between the Nexus 4 and the xperia Z since they have similar specifications with same SOC and amount of RAM. Also both have glass at the back and voila, both heat up nearly the same. Infact the Xperia Z underclocks to as much as 702Mhz to maintain temperatures, while the nexus only lowers its clock rate to 1134Mhz. I have compiled below a brief synopsis of the video in an image: 




As can be seen, the nexus 4 has slightly higher temperatures, but is also running at a higher clock frequency which explains the higher temperatures. The good part is that the Nexus did very well in the benchmarking aspect of this test. The scores are number of runs per core and RAM(core 1, core 2, core 3, core 4, RAM). The Nexus has more runs and hence is the best performer. I have personally run Stability test and the temperature after 15 mins was 45.8C which is good considering its summer now


----------



## abhidev (Apr 28, 2013)

a little help here pls


----------



## dan4u (May 1, 2013)

rider said:


> The only problem with my Nexus 4 is that the battery doesn't last much in wi-fi.
> If I keep using nonstop it lasts only about 6 hours. :/
> Can anyone please find out which custom ROM, kernel and any other modifying stuff would be the best for boosting battery life? Till date it's pure phone out of the box.



well you can check out franco kernel or faux123 kernel....both are good, faux has an option to reduce the lowest frequency from 384mhz to 162mhz and an option to use only 2 cores at all times. both kernel's have options to undervolt the cpu and underclock the cpu, I'm on franco right now. as far as I can tell franco gives the best battery-performance, while faux might give better battery but takes a hit on the performance, either way both are way better than the stock kernel in Wi-Fi.


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2013)

i experienced hangs twice...and had to restart it ....anybody faced such problem ???


----------



## angeleyes (May 1, 2013)

I'm part of a group purchase for this tpu cover, which has got good reviews on XDA and Apple phone forums:

Mercury flexible cover for Nexus 4.

Estimate landed cost per piece 700/-.

Slightly costlier but high quality.

We need two or more people to start the purchase process. 

PM me for details.

Poetic case cracks at the joints between bumper and plastic rim.


----------



## guru_urug (May 1, 2013)

abhidev said:


> i experienced hangs twice...and had to restart it ....anybody faced such problem ???



No such problems here. I read online about a hang/restarting issue. Most of them involved buggy lockscreen widgets. If you are using any 3rd party lockscreen widget then maybe you can try removing that. Also did your phone hangup, restart and then when you checked....the play store had updated? It should not happen like that, but it is a possibility if you were downloading something from the play store while it got updated.
BTW my play store got updated yesterday to the new interface too(without reboot). I like it better now.


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2013)

^ actually I am using the inbuilt pattern lock...that might have caused the problem.


----------



## rider (May 2, 2013)

Keep as vanilla as possible.


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2013)

rider said:


> Keep as vanilla as possible.



its the inbuilt one...no third party widget


----------



## rider (May 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> its the inbuilt one...no third party widget



Reset it. It would be fine.


----------



## smashingdude (May 3, 2013)

Guys, got my Nexus 10 today! 
Add me too!
Are there any smart covers for it (like in iPad) ?
If yes, then please do recommend them! 
Budget- around 1500


----------



## sinoop_joy (May 3, 2013)

I own a nexus S and nexus 7 3G


----------



## guru_urug (May 3, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^ actually I am using the inbuilt pattern lock...that might have caused the problem.



I doubt that. Ive been using pattern lock on my nexus 4 and nexus 7 since day 1. No issues


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jun 12, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> I own a nexus S and nexus 7 3G



Nexus 7 3g?


----------



## AnaRCHist (Jun 29, 2013)

Getting a nexus 7 32 gb in a few days 
Can anybody recommend a good case and budget earphones for it?
and why isn't there a dedicated thread for nexus 7?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jun 29, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Nexus 7 3g?


Why ?


----------



## warfreak (Jun 30, 2013)

Add me to the list!

Nexus 4 Black 16GB


----------



## RohanM (Jun 30, 2013)

another thread...ohhh


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2013)

RohanM said:


> another thread...ohhh



This one to keep track of Nexus devices owners. Will need to update 1st post soon


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 1, 2013)

Add me. Look @ my siggy.


----------



## harsh1387 (Jul 2, 2013)

I own a Nexus 4 16gb.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 2, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> This one to keep track of Nexus devices owners. Will need to update 1st post soon



I hope u have added me then...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2013)

Add me too...... Nexus 4


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2013)

meeee...nexus 4


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2013)

How many of you updated to Android 4.3? Did anyone get it without flashing directly via OTA?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 25, 2013)

No update for me yet


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2013)

Is the update out?


----------



## Sudh4r (Jul 25, 2013)

Supposed to be today. Checked like 100 times. No luck


----------



## RohanM (Jul 25, 2013)

On xda there is ota.zip posted  flash that


----------



## RohanM (Jul 25, 2013)

Also I doubt it will be here in India as the OTA is for JDQ39 ver but we have JDQ39E


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2013)

Nope. Galaxy Nexus still hasn't got the OTA update. 

Those who have a different build can easily flash a build from here:
*developers.google.com/android/nexus/images


----------



## RohanM (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup thats the way to go. Pretty simple.


----------



## RohanM (Jul 25, 2013)

For those who are inpatient like me to wait for OTA... Go ahead & download factory image of 4.3 from above link & follow below steps.

Prerequisite you must have your PC configured to support the fastboot command and you must have CWM or TWRP installed [ Only if u don't want to lose any of your data other wise flash stock recovery ]

open the file called image-occam-jwr66v.zip and extract all content files or at least boot.img, recovery.img and system.img.

In the same directory you leave the above files and 2 IMG coming out of the zip and tgz falling within the following:

Once count on the structure and the previous image files, you should turn off your phone and turn it on in fastboot mode (volume down + power) and connect your phone to your PC and execute the following commands:

fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-mako-makoz20i.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash radius-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.84.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader

Tip - Give Enter after each command. 


After the last reboot you select the option to start in CWM recovery or TWRP and reformat the cache and the dalvik cache, reboot and expect up Android 4.3 ￼

Enjoy...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Also I doubt it will be here in India as the OTA is for JDQ39 ver but we have JDQ39E



Mine is JDQ39 :/


----------



## IndianRambo (Jul 27, 2013)

add me in.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 3, 2013)

Add me to the club!


----------



## webgenius (Aug 3, 2013)

Add me to the list. I own both Nexus 4 and Nexus 7.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 3, 2013)

this thread is not updating


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 11, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> this thread is not updating



True...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2013)

^^ Every single user added. Sorry for the delay, was a bit tied up in things a past few days. 

First post updated till this post. Keep 'em coming


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 11, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Every single user added. Sorry for the delay, was a bit tied up in things a past few days.
> 
> First post updated till this post. Keep 'em coming



Thanks man... 
Good work.. 

Looks like I am the only guy with good old Nexus S


----------



## Dushie (Aug 12, 2013)

Joy, i own two(Nexus S), i am using one of them on CDMA still going strong very happy with the same.Other one is still idle.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 12, 2013)

Dushie said:


> "Joy", i own two(Nexus S), i am using one of them on CDMA still going strong very happy with the same.Other one is still idle.



Ohh... 
I referred the 1st post only... Why ur name is not updated over there  , u don't like this cheap publicity ?  

Nd by the way it is Sinoop not "Joy"


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> u don't like this cheap publicity ?



As a matter of fact this isn't cheap publicity. It's just a list to keep a track of fellow users. If you don't like it I can remove your name 


This thread is for Nexus owners to talk about their devices much like the iOS thread is for Apple owners.


----------



## josin (Aug 12, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Every single user added. Sorry for the delay, was a bit tied up in things a past few days.
> 
> First post updated till this post. Keep 'em coming



Add me too ( nexus 4)


----------



## kamal_saran (Aug 14, 2013)

Add me too bro I own a galaxy nexus


----------



## hari11 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm planning to get nexus 4 this week..But my friend suggesting Xperia SP....Saying SP is way cooler than Nexus 4...Im all confused


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2013)

hari11 said:


> I'm planning to get nexus 4 this week..But my friend suggesting Xperia SP....Saying SP is way cooler than Nexus 4...Im all confused



This shall help you decide *versus.com/en/lg-nexus-4-vs-sony-xperia-sp


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 15, 2013)

hari11 said:


> I'm planning to get nexus 4 this week..But my friend suggesting Xperia SP....Saying SP is way cooler than Nexus 4...Im all confused



Only advantage of SP over N4 is better battery life n  SD card slot (excluding advantage of lower price)


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 15, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> As a matter of fact this isn't cheap publicity. It's just a list to keep a track of fellow users. If you don't like it I can remove your name
> 
> 
> This thread is for Nexus owners to talk about their devices much like the iOS thread is for Apple owners.




Hey.. I was just joking just to provoke others to add their names... 
No offence...


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 15, 2013)

hari11 said:


> I'm planning to get nexus 4 this week..But my friend suggesting Xperia SP....Saying SP is way cooler than Nexus 4...Im all confused




I've tried both phones. 
SP looks better(may be ??). But if u need raw power n customization , nexus 4 is ur best bet.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 19, 2013)

@thetechfreak 
Is it possible to edit the list as per time frame, means who got nexus first, 2nd ... so on...


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 19, 2013)

RohanM said:


> @thetechfreak
> Is it possible to edit the list as per time frame, means who got nexus first, 2nd ... so on...



Then u have yo split it based on devices and then based on the date as well...


----------



## RohanM (Aug 19, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Then u have yo split it based on devices and then based on the date as well...



I mean I bought it in the may month... Like that....


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 28, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I mean I bought it in the may month... Like that....



But what is the need for this ?
You can split it to different devices and owners instaed of grouping them in single line.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 29, 2013)

Amazon.in selling Ringke Fusion - But costly

Click


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 29, 2013)

Need help with how to root and install franco kernel.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 29, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Need help with how to root and install franco kernel.



Follow this. 

Click


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 2, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Follow this.
> 
> Click



Will it work with 4.3?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 2, 2013)

Faced an issue where newly added songs were not showing up in the music player... Restarted the phone twice and it fixed the issue


----------



## RohanM (Sep 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Faced an issue where newly added songs were not showing up in the music player... Restarted the phone twice and it fixed the issue



it's issue with play music, try other player...


----------



## noob (Sep 2, 2013)

Count me too.. Galaxy Nexus & Lumia 520 user.


----------

